

USB Implementers Forum replies to Palm's complaint about Apple - pieter
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20090922/usb-if-slaps-palm/

======
bhousel
Simple solution: Palm should make the ID field a text box in a preferences
screen somewhere. It would default to the correct "Palm" ID, but hey, if the
user wants to change it...

------
GrandMasterBirt
What if USB-IF authority is flushed down the tube. I am still rooting for
palm. If palm wins this war we might finally see some good apple contenders.
:P

~~~
lurch_mojoff
This kind of stupid fruitless horseplay does not in any way contribute to the
emergence of "some good apple contenders". What is needed is companies who are
willing to put the effort to figure out what would make their customers
satisfied and then turn it into a product. Look at the Zune HD and its Zune
jukebox software and Zune marketplace - Microsoft took Apple's successful
model, improved slightly on the implementation, mainly esthetically not
functionally, but still, and made a great "apple contenders".

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I give you that.

Palm should invest more into software like songbird. Shit, palm should buy
them and throw money at them. Songbird is meant to start of working like
iTunes, but add support for MTP and such, is cross platform (makes developers
happy), already has support for iPod, now all that is needed is support for
Palm and a good marketing push.

You are right, Palm should not be trying to scratch away at apple's skin with
a rubber band, but instead go for the arteries with a nice sharp knife.

